# WCProInbox has appeared in Network folder



## heatherann (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi dont know if anyone can help but when I click on my network folder Printers and WCProInbox comes up and I dont know what the latter is. Cant delete it . When I do a computer search there is nothing. I have googled it and there is nothing out there. Can anyone help please.


----------



## Jacee (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe it refers to Xerox 'Work Center Pro'.


----------



## heatherann (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh ok thanks. I ve just checked and nothing with Xerox on my computer will investigate more though. Presumably to do with scanning or printing. As long as its nothing nasty I dont mind. Thanks again.


----------



## lady_de_winter (Dec 3, 2009)

*Hii, i'm experiencing this same problem. I've done virus checks & nothing shows up on the various anti-viral programs which i'm using. My system is playing up like mad. I've even had a fake profile made and my pictures have been used. I'm not sure if this is connected. Im at my wits end & the Xerox thing doesn't apply to me as i don't and haven't used a printer for this laptop. I've been into the computer & disabled remote access. By the way i don't know howcome that was on. Whenever i go to File Assasin, it crashes when i choose the WCProInbox file. 
Is it a virus?
Can it get into my files & most of all how do i delete it?
Is there something which is sitting on my server which could have accessed it remotely?
Please help =/
It doesn't show up when i search it but i does show up when i check my program files. 
:upset:
xxxxxxxx*


----------

